# Wowwee Alive Chimpanzee mod?



## billman (May 3, 2006)

the price has dropped on this to about $50 at several stores...





I was wondering if anyone has modded or plans on doing something with it. It has everything. I bought one and am waiting for it to arrive.

The basic guts could be used to do any face (skull, clown, etc.)...


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

My father saw it in a store somewhere and was describing it to me, thanks for the link! We were hoping to get one. Please let us know how it is in real life and what you plan to do with it, it looks awsome!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

here is the actual site and has a video section to:
http://www.wowweealiveonline.com/

Plus, tons of videos on youtube:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6K_eGOhPEU"]YouTube- TechKnow: Alive Chimpanzee[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chimpanzee+robot&search=Search


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmmm, you know, that's not bad for 50 bucks!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I ordered one from Amazon.com myself. Hope to get it by the end of the week.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

wow i wish i knew how to hack stuff!!! can't wait to see what you guys make out of these things!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been watching these. Haven't taken the plunge yet. At $50, I think it's time. 

Let's see what we can come up with.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

it's creepy enough right out of the box.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw one of those at Wal Mart for 40 bucks. Maybe I should grab one?!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

If you ask me, that thing's plenty scary enough without hacking it. But then again, thats just me... monkeys have made my skin crawl for as long as I can remember. I have no idea why. (and before anyone points this out, I know the chimpanzee is technically an ape, not a monkey. It dosen't matter.)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree... they do kinda give me the creeps just looking at them in the store.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I got mine yesterday at Sears.....$50.00. It is really an amazing piece of robotics. It freaks my dog out. You can control it with a remote ,move its eyes,eyebrows ,lips ,mouth and head or it has pre programed actions....about 24 to 30 different actions.
Personally I am not going to try and hack it. I think I will build a chimp body under it and put it in a cage.
In a dark corner,set to angry frenzy mode I can be quite frightening all on its own. 
I am hoping that it is not a piece of crap that fails after the 90 day limited warranty. 
I have some ideas on paper and I think it will be fun to create a whole ,savage wild chimp display.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Just got my chimp....man is it cool...The skin feels real too..I'm thinking of buying another. One to keep and one to hack. With all this could you imagine a pirate, clown, alien, etc. with all those robotics...cool...


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

*Monkey heads*

I ordered one from Sears (still on sale through 1-13-07).

I think the Monkey Head would make a wonderful basis for another contest this year.

Whaddya think?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Too costly for me as of yet


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I like the idea of the whole chimp display thing because I don't think I have the skills to try and hack this thing. It is quite awesome !


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Papa Bones said:


> If you ask me, that thing's plenty scary enough without hacking it. But then again, thats just me... monkeys have made my skin crawl for as long as I can remember. I have no idea why. (and before anyone points this out, I know the chimpanzee is technically an ape, not a monkey. It dosen't matter.)


 Been wanting one since they first came out!yeah,it's time 2 hack!
There is nothing wrong w/bein creeped out by them...those cute lil chimpanze's kill gorrilla's,and they're sometimes canibalistic. That is something 2 be concerned about...NO DOUBT!! Spiders are my thing,don't want them on me and there's a reason behind that. I attract them! Can't tell you why,but if I'm asleep,and they are in the room. I get bitten! Mostly on the legs and face, but some times on the neck and torso as well. And the [email protected] thing is, sprays don't work well on spiders after a week not 2 mention who really wants any type of poison in there house anyway...


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> Been wanting one since they first came out!yeah,it's time 2 hack!
> There is nothing wrong w/bein creeped out by them...those cute lil chimpanze's kill gorrilla's,and they're sometimes canibalistic. That is something 2 be concerned about...NO DOUBT!! Spiders are my thing,don't want them on me and there's a reason behind that. I attract them! Can't tell you why,but if I'm asleep,and they are in the room. I get bitten! Mostly on the legs and face, but some times on the neck and torso as well. And the [email protected] thing is, sprays don't work well on spiders after a week not 2 mention who really wants any type of poison in there house anyway...


In that case I suggest you don't visit Australia. Redback spiders can kill (extremely common - probably at least 100 around every house n garden), WhiteTip spiders can cause necrotising wounds and the Syndey Funnel Web can bite through leather and is extremely poisonous!

About the most harmless spider we have is the Hunstman. Big (seen one as big as my hand) and extremely hairy but about as venomous as a mosquito bite.

We also got scorpions, the worlds most poisonous snakes, killer jellyfish and of course, the Drop Bear (a feral relative of the Koala).


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

and all the killer sharks and crocs you could want...I think Australia scares me more than anything. Danger lurks at every turn.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

...and Crocodile Dundee, the most fierce of all animals !


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nah - Chuck Norris is the fiercest of all animals.

http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I got mine a few years back, it totally creeped my son out. Nonetheless, I have no use for a "killer chimp". I have a really good werewolf mask I intend to put over it, or fit to the facial frame somehow, but the thing is, I don't know how to disable the sound. 
Not many werewolves go "hoo hoo hoo hah haaah".. lol
It'd be even better if I could overwrite the sounds with growls and howls!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If I can find one (missed a cheap one on eBay UK!) I'll be using it in a Mad Scientist lab for Halloween 2010 - place him over a perspex box and run tubes and stuff to the underside with coloured liquids being pumped through.


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

A friend of mine did a mad scientist scene with two of them dressed as doctors. He built some simple frame bodies for them and dressed them in lab coats and stethoscopes, and put giant sized syringes in their hands. It was surprisingly creepy. He used one remote to trigger both heads into one of their random demo modes whenever someone got close.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

That sounds brilliant - Planet of the Apes!


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> If I can find one (missed a cheap one on eBay UK!) I'll be using it in a Mad Scientist lab for Halloween 2010 - place him over a perspex box and run tubes and stuff to the underside with coloured liquids being pumped through.


Now that's a great idea - would save all the modding headaches!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am sure that skinning it would make it **so** damn creepy....


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I am sure that skinning it would make it **so** damn creepy....


Not to mention......fun!

Mwahaahaaahaahahaaa!


----------

